# Southern Classicism



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

For those who enjoy classical architecture,here is a free download.


Enjoy !

http://www.classicist.org/pdf/classicist13/


----------



## estatehomes (Jun 9, 2016)

Those are awesome residences. Unfortunately, here in the Seattle area structures like that would look woefully out of place. Most remodels and new residential construction is fairly modern or maybe you would call it neo-suburban (ha ha).

Anyway, I'd love to design a classical victorian here but not real likely. The woes of being a remodeling contractor that has to do what the customer wants. Sad.

Ken
Estate Homes Inc


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

There certainly are areas of the country where that type of architecture is very prevalent: and those where it is nonexistent.


----------

